# gtos made in 2004



## 1baaadgto (Jan 6, 2005)

does any one know how many were made in 2004? and how to find out what number your car is?


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

15,728


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

1baaadgto said:


> does any one know how many were made in 2004? and how to find out what number your car is?


Production sequence numbers are not used on the GTO.

Greg


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

*GTO numbers*

18.000 were built. according to car and driver.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

rsmith44 said:


> 18.000 were built. according to car and driver.


Is that the same car & driver that gave the mustang 25 points for gotta have and the GTO 20 points so the mustang beat the GTO by one point?

Cant wait for the 07 GTO that is made in america. Cant wait to read how the new camaro/gto spanks the three year old mustang like the new mustang just beat the old monaro chassis.


----------



## GoatHerder (Nov 21, 2004)

rsmith44 said:


> 18.000 were built. according to car and driver.


C&D is wrong. 18,000 is what GM originally estimated would be built in 2004.

Greg


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone have color and transmission numbers? I think I heard there were only 200 or so Cosmos Purple 6 speeds.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

i hav the exact totals i got them from ultimategto.com i tried uploading it as an attachment but it says the file is to big i'll keep trying to upload it but check out that site it's cool

there were 700 purple ones total 366 m6 and 334 a4 the barbado blue m6 is the rarest at 271 units


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

You can get them on this forum. They are the first item in the general discussion forum (Production figures). The first post on page 1 is an active link.


----------



## Purdone (Jan 6, 2005)

Boy, I feel dumb. Thanks.


----------

